# Where to buy a talking photo album!!



## Kate71 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi,

We are due to start intros in January for our LO's sibling and have been asked to prepare a talking photo album.

We did this first time round with our LO and bought the Tomy butterfly talking album but I know this has now been discontinued and am struggling to find anything even remotely similar (unless I want to pay £50 on ebay!)

What is everyone else using?  We still have the album we used for our LO but it is no longer working or we would have used it again.

If anyone has an unused one to sell I would happily make you an offer!

Thank you!


----------



## 3062melissa (Jan 6, 2011)

I was intrigued by your post as thought what a good idea for an elderly relative! So searched amazon and they are on there for £30 so may be worth a look for a child's one?


----------



## Blueboo (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi, I had terrible trouble getting one of these and in the end I got one from the American Amazon website (.com rather than .co.uk) Even with postage it was leads than people were charging on eBay (think it worked out to about £3. 
Lamaze have brought out a version you can get in this country but it doesn't look anywhere near as good.


----------



## CaramelShortbread (Jan 27, 2013)

We have had this problem too. There is a Lamaze one - called  'flutterby' or something, but it only holds four pictures. 

We found some other ones but they were much too adult, so we ended up making our own, non talking one. Our SW said that was fine.

I know you can get them on amazon US, as long as you don't mind paying the best part of £40.


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

For ours, we got Galt soft photo albums (from Amazon), which they LOVED. We combined those with a recordable story book, so they had photos and voices. We also made a DVD, which was cringe-worthy but great for them. We actually got the Tomy albums (they were still making them then) but they kept breaking, so we didn't use them!


----------



## Kate71 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for all your suggestions - our social worker has got back to me today and told me about the Lamaze one.  He has also said that he is happy if we just do a non talking laminated photo book instead.
Like your idea dandlebean of a photobook together with a recordable story book so will have a look into that too!


----------



## dreamingofabettertime (Jun 12, 2012)

Money well spent....
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Talking-Photo-Album-minutes-recording/dp/B005EEY2LA

& heres another: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Talking-Photo-Recordable-minutes-recording/dp/B009JYTOGE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kh_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=17TNY4YAQF6G476X9GXP

My little one looked at the pictures when he was matched and everyday after he came home for about a year.....we will keep it forever, it is worth the investment!

Heres the blurb from manufacturer:

Record a separate voice message on each page using the built-in microphone. Total recording time: 200 minutes, across 20 pages, (e.g. 10 minutes per page)
•Each of the 20 pages will hold a single 5x7" photo or image. Each page has an individual PLAY/STOP Button.
•Built-in speaker with volume control and an earphone socket for personal listening.
•Removable SD Card memory storage. 2GB SD Card supplied FREE, (worth £10)
•Bring your memories back to life by adding a new dimension to your photographs. Create your own talking books and projects. Also ideal for people with Dementia or Alzheimer's - Display family photos and/or daily reminders

/links


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi that's the one that we used and our daughter loved it she's been home for nearly 4 weeks now and still likes to use it x


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

We used the tommy talking album and our daughter had it 2 yrs ago and still looks at it and it still works.

Skyblu.x


----------

